# Slow hydrolics on Altec LR 111!!



## treeclimbermike (Apr 9, 2009)

Been a while, but am wondering if any one has had the same issue and can help. My hydraulics on my booms are really sluggish and am wondering if its a pump issue. I have tried the power off of the PTO and also the pony motor. Same issue for both. I changed the hydraulics filter hoping it was a clog of some sort, but no difference. I checked the emergency shut down knob and its fully engaged. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## John464 (Apr 9, 2009)

check your hydro tool circuit. if this is engaged it can slow a boom down


----------



## motor (Apr 9, 2009)

As said above make sure your tool valve is centered. 

Is it slow from the lower controls too. If it runs better from the lowers have someone get in the bucket and then try from the lowers again. Is it slow again? 

Do you have a half ton of wood chips in the bucket?

Is it a joystick or single levers?

Is it all functions? How do your outriggers run? Will they pick the truck right up?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 9, 2009)

How cold is it there , I have one LRlll and it seems to be very slow when the temp. is below 40. There is a main hydro shutoff under the pony in event of a major hydroline break check it . The pump would be making a loud humming when it is struggling for fluid. IT is struggling doing all movements or just certain ones. THe plates under the levers came loose on mine and were only opening part way they were missing the small positioning screws. Check the turret controls as well see if they move normal.


----------



## treeclimbermike (Apr 10, 2009)

It is slow from the upper and lower controls. The temperature is 10 C and the bucket controls are not joystick. I have checked the Hydro tool control and is off. 
Thanks


----------



## treeclimbermike (Apr 10, 2009)

The outriggers perform normally and have lots of power. Its as soon as I engage the boom hydrolics its sounds as if the hydrolics are under load.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 10, 2009)

treeclimbermike said:


> The outriggers perform normally and have lots of power. Its as soon as I engage the boom hydrolics its sounds as if the hydrolics are under load.


WEll your bypass valve is bad from outriggers to uppers boom on the passenger side outrigger, they will often only open half way, I own two and have replaced one bypass valve and one turret pump for swing, its easy and not very expensive...


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is slow with the lower boom sometimes, then other times it moves nice and fast, like night and day - the hyd filter has been changed.

Any thoughts??


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 11, 2009)

under the levers there are small metal positioning plates, if they lose those small set screws in the top the valve will not open properly , i just had that problem over the winter, it was a real pain to find that problem but a really easy fix, ninety percent of the time there is a bad valve its just finding it that sometime sucks..


----------

